# question about suture removal in ER



## aarnold13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi everyone! I work in a family practice and we have a patient that had stitches placed in our local ER that is attached to our clinic. The patient was told to come here to our office to have the sutures removed but I was thinking that if he were to return to the ER where they were placed that he would not have a charge since there is a 10 day global for a laceration repair. I haven't told the patient this but we did recommend that he check with the ER. They told him that there would be a charge to remove the sutures. Does ER billing for a laceration repair bill out differently then it would if they were to come to our office and have stitches place in?


----------



## ahinman (Sep 16, 2009)

The 10 day global period only applies to the physcian.  The facility can still bill a technical charge for this.


----------



## aarnold13 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you for the reply! I was starting to wonder if there was an answer to my question


----------

